# Top Vs Bottom lowrider bicycles.



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

As everyone already knows I run the Lowrider Bicycle Magazine page and I recently started doing top vs bottoms and if anyone wants to go up against someone else just post photos of there and your bike and the people can vote.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty cool.....I say put hellboy against 51/50 lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

top on all 3


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Top all 3


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Yup Top On All 3...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Pretty cool.....I say put hellboy against 51/50 lol


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

old school flavor


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> View attachment 675496
> 
> View attachment 675497
> 
> old school flavor


Bottom photo is to small, have a larger version?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Kiloz said:


>


hellboy takes this


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Anything with spokes always over laser cut rims


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

This is so awesome! Great concept!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kiloz said:


>


Top...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kiloz said:


>


Top...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


top


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cool topic i look forward to see it on FB everday


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

Very first bike is mine sandiego built...........QUOTE=Kiloz;16823936]As everyone already knows I run the Lowrider Bicycle Magazine page and I recently started doing top vs bottoms and if anyone wants to go up against someone else just post photos of there and your bike and the people can vote. 






























[/QUOTE]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

your bikes nice bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it would be nice to see my kids compete against eachother


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> it would be nice to see my kids compete against eachother


yeah that would be cool

also casino dreamin' vs. pinnacle


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> yeah that would be cool
> 
> also casino dreamin' vs. pinnacle


Even tho pinnacle has more points and shit I would still vote for casino dreaming


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

it would be to hard for me to decide....so I would just like to see how everyone else votes


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

One luv vs hell boy..... 51/50 vs that cool 12inch clown bike....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Kiloz said:


>


Hellboy


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> it would be nice to see my kids compete against eachother


Post the photos


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill post pics when my sons bike is ready is a couple weeks :thumbsup:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...4d1375236397-aaliyahs-butterfly-88888-127.jpg


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Gt bike vs sugar rush


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> ill post pics when my sons bike is ready is a couple weeks :thumbsup:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...4d1375236397-aaliyahs-butterfly-88888-127.jpg


Ah come on. They used a real old pic of my bike, just use what you got lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it cuz u didnt send him a pic so he use wat he had lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> it cuz u didnt send him a pic so he use wat he had lol


Nobody asked me for a pic ever. And there are plentt of new pics all over this place lmao


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Nobody asked me for a pic ever. And there are plentt of new pics all over this place lmao


you got a point there lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice topic!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> yeah that would be cool
> 
> also casino dreamin' vs. pinnacle


'


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

CASINO DREAMIN ALL THE WAY


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Top bike is the reason some people spend the amount of money they do on their.bikes now....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> '


I knew this was gonna happen.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

ill go with Cruel Punishment it has more of a style


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Both are clean.... hate the red tires....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Both are clean.... hate the red tires....










what about pink


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

how much money did he have in that bike does anybody know?


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

casino dreaming


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> what about pink


I'm just not picking yours.... Cuz I'm a hater...hahaha


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


top


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


bottom


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


Tough.... although I love murals of naked bitches with their nipples showing.... I will have to go with bottom...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:buttkick: <----- only if that guy was kicking over a bike it be yours lol


:RO~Chucky: said:


> I'm just not picking yours.... Cuz I'm a hater...hahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

gotta go with the top. he the homie


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

bottom


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

top


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

thx one of a kind put the old pic of chucky... i pick bottom tooo


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

i still pick bottom....:facepalm:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Chuckys a bad ass bike


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Chuckys a bad ass bike


thanks homie... Widow Maker and clown Confusion retired that bike... cant afford to keep up with the Jones' hahaha


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>



tough one... i like Poison thou


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


TOP


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> thanks homie... Widow Maker and clown Confusion retired that bike... cant afford to keep up with the Jones' hahaha


wat u mean


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> thanks homie... Widow Maker and clown Confusion retired that bike... cant afford to keep up with the Jones' hahaha


Same here bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I cant afford to keep up chucky lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Dang whats with the old pics of the bikes lately.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> I cant afford to keep up chucky lol


hahahaha... man you have boty contenders in your garage collecting dust... your a baller... catch up with all you guys in Vegas... and yes we getting you drunk fool


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> hahahaha... man you have boty contenders in your garage collecting dust... your a baller... catch up with all you guys in Vegas... and yes we getting you drunk fool


lol


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

84 BLAZER said:


>


top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:bowrofl: UR A FOOL LOL


:RO~Chucky: said:


> thanks homie... Widow Maker and clown Confusion retired that bike... cant afford to keep up with the Jones' hahaha


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

84 BLAZER said:


>


top


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> hahahaha... man you have boty contenders in your garage collecting dust... your a baller... catch up with all you guys in Vegas... and yes we getting you drunk fool


 you aint lieing he got hella bikes in there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> hahahaha... man you have boty contenders in your garage collecting dust... your a baller... catch up with all you guys in Vegas... and yes we getting you drunk fool


 you aint lieing he got hella bikes in there an yes lets party


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol errik 3 of them are urs


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

84 BLAZER said:


>


 Since I know both of them can't take sides.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> '


I understand everyone going with Casino Dreamin as it is a legend in the lowrider bike world, but Pinnacle set a new standard, and was built with a lot of new ideas, and modern techniques. Both awesome bikes but I have to go with Pinnacle.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Heartbreaker takes it!!! Still unbeatable


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

do one of clown confusion and dragon sayer


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> Heartbreaker takes it!!! Still unbeatable


its unbeatable cuz it dont show anymore..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


tie


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


bottom


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


bottom


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Heartbreaker takes it! Even though Wim doesn't love me anymore, his bike was the shit.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Great topic!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's find one for my boys from TJ








DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

VS








BOTH 16' SEMI...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont make me chose lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top♔


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats a tuff one i like both they a bad ass bikes looks like you guys will realy see who wins this weekend


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Thats a tuff one i like both they a bad ass bikes looks like you guys will realy see who wins this weekend


X2


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lesstimes missing a chain an fender automatic lose its not rideable


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


top


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> Let's find one for my boys from TJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any better photos of this bike? I've seen some of Dia De Los Muertos 1 and I've seen artistic photographs taken but and high quality side views?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiloz said:


>


TOP


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Kiloz said:


>


Top raiders suck tho


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Kiloz said:


>


Top


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Any better photos of this bike? I've seen some of Dia De Los Muertos 1 and I've seen artistic photographs taken but and high quality side views?


A better pic of #1 
taking a screen shot


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

Kiloz said:


>


 TOP!!!!!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kiloz said:


>


Top... Cali flavor


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Blue crush vs. preditor pics?!


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Any better photos of this bike? I've seen some of Dia De Los Muertos 1 and I've seen artistic photographs taken but and high quality side views?


This bike is a biter he stole my desighn of forks and sissy bar


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Any better photos of this bike? I've seen some of Dia De Los Muertos 1 and I've seen artistic photographs taken but and high quality side views?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

sanjosecustomz said:


> This bike is a biter he stole my desighn of forks and sissy bar


HMMMMMMMMMM interesting ..coming from the guy who backed out on buying my engraved sprocket n asked for it before the deal fell through lol.. DDLM deserves his props


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sanjosecustomz said:


> This bike is a biter he stole my desighn of forks and sissy bar


 i notice that to bro


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Hellboy


winner winner 51/50


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

haro amado said:


> winner winner 51/50


Well basicly tie cause he won once and you one once, vegas will be the tie breaker! Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

It has to be at a lowrider show lol


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> It has to be at a lowrider show lol


Yup what mike said lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Dont bring me in this im apart of both bikes so wat say dont count....lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> A better pic of #1
> taking a screen shot



BIKE IS REALLY NICE, l but this is what i really think


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i notice that to bro


I did to but I would have called him on it in person instead of the internet


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

What were the words you said at awards when i congradulated you.... Oh yeah
"i dunno how" 
So even you were in shock but markevs builds winners what can i say. We all won dude


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> I did to but I would have called him on it in person instead of the internet


he did him and danny


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> What were the words you said at awards when i congradulated you.... Oh yeah
> "i dunno how"
> So even you were in shock but markevs builds winners what can i say. We all won dude


yup wait till cc2 is out


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> BIKE IS REALLY NICE, l but this is what i really think


lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup wait till cc2 is out


Hells yeah!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> he did him and danny


What dude say


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just playing I dont know wat happen


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol there both bad ass bikes either way


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

I waited by the Nike for 40 min no one showed up but ill see the biter in Vagas


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Both are clean.... hate the red tires....


x2:biggrin:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Seen some people getting bent out of shape over the last few Top Vs Bottom bikes on the facebook page. *This is just for fun*, a *friendly* competition that examines the composition between two bikes.* Please remember* everyone they comments on the photos are not hard core lowrider bike builders like some of use and they don't have the knowledge we have. *This is just for fun*, please don't take anything personal. I want to take this opportunity to apologies if the Lowrider Bicycle Magazine facebook page has angered you. 

Kiloz Oner,
Lowrider Bicycle Magazine Admin


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great page keep up the good work


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

It was just wrong to put 2 bikes from the same club up against each other...

& I stand by what I said NEWBIES need to show some respect to the OG'S.. We built bikes..
Buying twisted china parts & installing them don't make you a builder...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> It was just wrong to put 2 bikes from the same club up against each other...
> 
> & I stand by what I said NEWBIES need to show some respect to the OG'S.. We built bikes..
> Buying twisted china parts & installing them don't make you a builder...


EXACTLY THESE KIDS NOW ADAYS DONT KNOW WHAT RESPECT IS..!!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> EXACTLY THESE KIDS NOW ADAYS DONT KNOW WHAT RESPECT IS..!!!


:yessad:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> EXACTLY THESE KIDS NOW ADAYS DONT KNOW WHAT RESPECT IS..!!!


Preach on...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:buttkick::twak::finger:
For the newbies who have no respect..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

78mc said:


> :buttkick::twak::finger:
> For the newbies who have no respect..


im sorry. ill act right


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> im sorry. ill act right


:bowrofl:.... How you been bro? Haven't talk to you a min... :wave:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Bottom


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

96tein said:


> Bottom


top


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

96tein said:


> Bottom


:nono:

Top foo! 
Both are nice bikes that can hang with one another but Hell Boy just has the detail and craftsmanship.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

96tein said:


> Bottom


I like bottom better but hellboy has more detail


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

96tein said:


> Bottom


Bottom


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Kiloz said:


>


Bottom


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)




----------

